# Christmas presents



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

My wife got me this for Christmas, what did you guys get?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my wife a car. She got me a sweatshirt... But it's all good, cause she's 25 weeks pregnant and that's better than anything else I could have got.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats flyout! Is this your first child?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I got 2 pair of Carhartt workpants, a shirt, coasters, a winterjacket, Starbucks gift card, and $140 towards my new gun savings so I'm happy.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Man you guys' families take gifting serious. We kind of got out of doing gifts. We all have too much stuff. We try to buy each other consumables. 

I got beard conditioner. My wife bought my brother in law a years supply of toilet paper. My dad got some really nice meat rabbits to eat etc.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I got a bunch of really nice microbrews to try out...
Looks like they consulted Beer Advocate when buying them...:thumbup:
Some Carhartt Tee Shirts...

My niece and her family flew over from Europe for the holiday...

It was a good day...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ace4548 said:


> Congrats flyout! Is this your first child?


Yes. We've had quite a struggle to get this far... In fact, you may have noticed my posting slowed a bit starting around this time last year... We lost one on the 23rd last year, it was rough cause we were in the "safe zone," the timing, and three of our closest friends were all within a few weeks... So it was hard, I kinda lost the zest for a lot of things... So this truly is great.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm glad everything is working out for ya fly, kids are wonderful.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I received a very nice pair of carhartt boots and spoiled myself with set of 1968 silver sparkle Ludwig drums. Life is good


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats Flyout,
You are correct there is nothing better.

The next few months will be an amazing time for your family.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> You are correct there is nothing better.


Oh... There is better...
That's when your kids give you grandkids...

You get to enjoy them to your heart's content...

Then you send them home...:thumbup:


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol can't wait for that redwood.. Congrats again flyout. I have 2 daughters and they are awesome. I have to swallow my masculinity from time to time lol.. But well worth it. Me and my wife will be trying for a boy this summer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Enjoy the days, weeks, and years to come Flyout...

One of the documented side effects is the drastic increase of speed in which time goes by once you have children...

Be very careful not to let it get away from you...
It's harder than you can imagine...


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is so true.. I can remember rocking my kids to sleep every night... Wake up the next day and my oldest is 10 years old, and I'm 30 lol... What the hell happened.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

My youngest son turns six today. Seems like yesterday he was born


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

T shirt


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have 3 boys 34, 40, and 44. I don't know where it all went myself. At least I have one that is going to take over, making it 3 generations in the family. I am getting tired and want to slow down.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

New Jersey and tickets to game last night


----------

